

Ask HN: Where to find a replacement for my technical co-founder - soneill

At the beginning of this year, I went through the long process of finding a technical co-founder. I used my network, friends' networks, meetup groups, Craigslist, and other resources and ultimately found a guy. They worked out well and they've done a good job, but unfortunately they're going to have to leave the project for personal reasons in a few weeks. At this point, I've got a MVP almost complete (the former co-founder is wrapping up the last few things before he departs) and I only have minor features that I want added immediately. I could use something like ELance to take care of those features, but ideally I'd really like to bring on board a more permanent replacement rather than bouncing from contractor to contractor. I'd really like to avoid or simplify the process I went through last time, so I'm curious if there's any site out there specifically devoted to linking up developers with permanent opportunities at startups. Any suggestions?
======
br0ke
Have you looked at <http://www.techcofounder.com/> ?

~~~
soneill
I had not; thanks for the link!

------
SABmore
I'd simply suggest that you post here a little bit about what you are working
on and the skill set you are hoping to bring onboard, with your contact
information as there are always folks on HN interested in connecting.

~~~
soneill
Sure. I'm working on an online food ordering platform called Couchster. We're
starting off in New Orleans as our initial market, with plans to expand
further in the South (where the existing competition in this industry doesn't
have much, if any, presence) in the future. We have some cool features, and
our product has some competitive advantages over the existing competition in
that our platform allows our restaurant partners to get paid immediately and
directly (unlike Grubhub et al which process payments themselves and then pay
out their partners afterwards). Everything is designed to scale and to
maximize automation, so we should be able to grow fairly briskly once the
existing loose ends are wrapped up.

At present, front end experience is a bit more of a priority to me than back
end. While we'll have a complete MVP in the near future, there's plenty of
room for improvement and added functionality. To date the site is all in PHP,
Java and HTML5 (I believe), but if I found a permanent person, I'd be willing
to change that as needed. I think our back end is fairly well put together,
but then again, I'm not a developer so take that opinion FWIW.

I can be contacted at soneill at couchster.com.

~~~
orangethirty
I'm working on an exact project for the local market. Its also being done in
PHP. :)

Get in touch. Email in my profile.

